# What a day.



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

About a week ago I got a call from Mary at NMR. She had been contacted by a lady from Michigan that had moved to Florida. This is someone who has two children and had a job, a house, and pets in Michigan. She lost her job, lost her house had to rehome two dogs and move to Florida in hope of finding some work and a way to support her family. She and her children and her one remaining pet, a seven year old Maltese had to live in her car for a couple of weeks. She has now been able to get a apartment (rather small and in a not so nice neighborhood). Although there are dogs in the complex, the manager would not let her keep her Maltese. She had seven days to get rid of the dog or be evicted. Thankfully, she contacted Mary at NMR for help. 

I agreed to get the dog, and help get the dog to Mary's daughter in Orlando. It was so sad taking the dog from the only people she has ever known. She is very sweet and was well taken care of, but she doesn't understand why she is not with her family. She is shy with strangers. We get the little one home. Her name is Diva. I decide to walk her since she was in her crate for over an hour. Off we go. She is very good and does everything outside. She is an outside trained girl. As we are walking back to my house, Diva manages to pull her head out of her collar and off she goes. My husband, my friend and I all go running after her. For a seven year old, this girl is fast. She runs out to the road which is now getting busy with school bus traffic. I get in the car to go after her with hubby and friend still on her trail. I can't find her and head back toward my house. On the road, I spot my friend who flags me down. Diva had jumped into one of our bigger ponds and had swam across the pond. Now this pond has alligators in it. Hubby and one of the maintenance workers go to the other side of the pond. Poor Diva can't climb out by herself. Maintenance worker holds hubby by his feet and he is able to pull Diva out.
All I was thinking is that I have to call Diva's mom and tell her I lost her dog. I promised Diva would have the best of care and get a great home.

Now I can look back and laugh. What a sight we must have made running and screaming down the street. My friend stood in the road to stop traffic. Rescue is never dull. Here a couple of pictures of Diva after I got her home and gave her a bath.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kudos to your hubby for pulling her out! Poor thing! She looks so sweet.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor baby she must be so confused and trying to get home. I'm sure she will settle down and realize she's being well cared for soon but my goodness what a day!

Leslie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sure glad the alligators didn't her. Poor little girl, don't you know she was/is scared to death. Thank goodness you are there for her.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Reva, what an emotional day for you! I had my heart in my throat reading your post. I'm glad she is safe. Thank you for helping this little girl. I feel bad for her and her family. It breaks my heart when someone has to surrender their pets.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is breaking my heart that she had to be given away because the lady could not keep her. It is horrible that you lose your job and have to give up your pet. Do you think the little one wanted to get back to her Mommy. I am sorry you had such a rescue. I can imagine how it would be if everyone was running around trying to find the malt in the neighborhood. Glad you found her and got her home and cleaned up.......Poor baby and poor Mommy~~~


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad to hear that you all were able to get her back safely. This is one of the things that I try to insist my fosters be so aware of and to use a harness on all rescues and never trust a collar. These rescues are always so scared and confused. Poor dogs and so sad for that family that had to let her go too. She is a darling little girl too, so am sure she wont have a problem being adopted.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a story. I'm so glad Diva was pulled from that lake. Can you imagine what that poor lady would have been like, especially after all the hardships she's had to endure? I wouldn't have wanted to tell her either. I'm sure they are heartbroken about having to re-home Diva. Luckily there are people like you and your husband to help out. Hopefully Diva will find a wonderful home. She's adorable too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Reba. I can just imagine what that was like for you. So frightening!! You really had your work cut out for you today. Thank you all for helping Diva out. It's so sad to hear about this both for the Malt and her family. Hoping she'll end up in a happy home. She looks beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She's such a porker - I LOVE her!!!! How scary about the pond and the alligators, your maintenance worker and husband deserve a BIG applause for their hard work . Thank you for being so committed to her rescue, I'm sure she will have a great home very soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow ... you really did have a day!!! Thank God, your hubby and you were able to rescue Diva again. 

My heart feels so sad knowing these precious fluff babies and their families have to part from one another. I mean families who REALLY love their fluff's, but, have to give them up because they can't provide a home for them. Honestly, I don't think our Snowball would survive without us. I worry about that soooo much. Looking at the first picture of Diva reminded me of Snowball ... something in her eyes. I just wish sometimes that a lot of these fluff babies could be reunited with the families who loved them so much. 

I know that all of you who rescue these precious angels ... are angels yourselves. I know you give them comfort and loving care. I can't thank you enough for that.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a harrowing ordeal! :shocked: 
Still, everything ended well and Diva's ok (and so are you guys...LOL!). You're a very caring and conscientious person--the world needs more like you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - that must have been so scary! I'm so glad everyone's safe and sound. Poor Diva - I can't imagine being taken away from your family with no explanation or understanding. :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, Reva! Can you imagine if........ :shocked: ....no, never mind.....

Geez, what stress!!! :blink: ....so you keepin' her?  


Just until that family gets back on their feet and get a better place to stay that is...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That's an amazing story...so good of you and your husband to chase her down and rescue her from that lake....What a terrible circumstance for the lady and Diva. I hope Diva settles down with you soon...


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!

Nice save :smheat:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW! Thank goodness she is safe. It is hard for dogs to go into another home. She has the best with you.

Tina


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Whoa! What an exciting time you had! Bless your heart for saving that little thing. It must be killing that family to let her go. So sad for all the circumstances. I'm amazed she jumped into the lake. Mine won't go near the water. They stand and stare, and that's about it. Of course, I have to say that Lola doesn't even like walking on marble floors, so I know they'd never purposely go into water.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Oh my! My heart was thumping so fast as I was reading your post. I'm so relieved Diva is safe and sound. You and your husband are doing such a wonderful thing for Diva and her family.


----------

